# Wann pflanzen im Frühjahr?



## Teichforum.info (31. Jan. 2004)

Guten Tag zusammen!

Bald geht es ja wieder an den Gartenteich, denn der Frühling ist nichtmehr sooo weit weg!
Wann sollte man im Frühjahr planzen bzw. mit Pflanzen besetzen?
Mir geht es vorallem darum Unterwasserpflanzen, wie __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt usw. einzusetzen, zwecks Algenbekämpfung im Frühjahr.

Ich habe gehört diese Unterwasserpflanzen sollen schon bei nierigen Temperaturen zu wachsen beginnen, so etwa März habe ich gehört. 
Die Frage ist ja auch ab wann man diese Pflanzen überhaupt bekommt!

Zweite Frage welche Pflanzen sind für die Schwebalgenbekämpfung am besten und entziehen denen die Nährstoffe?
Ich habe gehört vor allem Hornkraut, Tausendblatt und __ Wasserpest!
Stimmt das ?

mfg
Patrick


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

Pflanzen bekommt man oft schon Anfang März. Diese kommen aus warmen Ländern. Die würde ich nicht kaufen, wenn es das Wetter nicht zulässt.

Schau Dir die Natur an, wie weit sie ist. Pflanzen, die später gepflanzt werden, holen diese Zeit schnellstens nach. Also lieber etwas länger warten. Auch Ende April ist es noch nicht zu spät. Bei Seerosen ist der Mai noch idealer.

Viele Grüße
Goldi


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

vor allem mit __ Wasserpest sollte man etwas vorsichtig sein, denn sie hat ihren Namen nicht von ungefähr: In nährstoffarmen Teichen kümmert sie und bildet sich zurück. Bei ausreichend Nährstoffangebot allerdings vermehrt sie xich wie die Pest. Dann hilft nur: Regelmässig und radikal auslichten, bis sich die Verhältnisse im Teich normalisiert haben.

Dein Teich ist von der Grösse her so auf der Kippe. In kleineren Teichen sollte man ganz auf Wasserpest verzichten. Andere Unterwasserpflanzen tuen es auch und sind nicht ganz so kritisch.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

Goldi hat recht: die Pflanzen sind teilweise schon ab März erhältlich und kommen von den kanarischen Inseln oder aus Südostasien. Das heisst aber wirklich nicht, daß man sie zu dieser Zeit schon verwenden könnte, denn bei uns erwachsen sie wesentlich später aus der Winterruhe. __ Tausendblatt und Laichkräuter sind bei mir manchmal erst im Mai aus der Winterruhe erwacht. 

Jedes Jahr im Frühling erlebe ich das gleiche Spiel: bei uns sind die Pflanzen noch nicht so weit daß man sie verkaufen könnte, aber in den Baumärkten und Gartencentern sind die Regale schon voll damit (alles Ware aus wärmeren Ländern). Da ich noch nicht liefern kann, bekomme ich erboste Anrufe von Kunden die mir erklären daß alle anderen die Pflanzen ja schon haben und ich gefälligst auch liefern soll. Dann kommt irgendwann ein später Frost und alle Pflanzen sind dahin. Ab dem Zeitpunkt bin ich dann wieder im Geschäft, denn jetzt sind die Baumärkte teilweise schon ausverkauft. Ich hab mir schon überlegt ob ich auch aus dem Süden importieren und dann die Ware zweimal verkaufen soll: einmal zum erfrieren und das zweite mal zum wachsen, aber das habe ich mir bis jetzt verkniffen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Unterwasserpflanzen erst nach dem Austrieb im Frühling kaufen. Der Importmüll ist dann im Baumarkt bereits erfroren und man bekommt nur noch überlebensfähige Pflanzen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Feb. 2004)

@Patrik:Meine Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich schon mal im Herbst in den Teich verfrachtet,hoffe sie kommen dann schnell im Frühjahr in die Gänge.

Ich hätte aber hierzu noch `ne Frage an Werner: Wie sieht es denn mit den ersten Frühblühern aus,z.B. __ Primeln usw. .Kriegt mann die einheimisch oder aus wärmeren Gegenden und wenn ja,kann mann die dann gleich pflanzen?Wenn nicht, blühen die dann praktisch erst im darauffolgendeb Jahr?.?
Gruss   JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

die __ Frühblüher sollte man am besten im Herbst setzen, dann können sie im Frühling voll durchstarten und gleich ihr Bestes zeigen. Wenn man sie im Frühling erst kauft, dann bekommt man meistens eine bereits blühende Pflanze - also ein Teil der 'Show' für das Jahr der Pflanzung ist bereits gelaufen.

Die Herkunft ist unterschiedlich, aber man kann sie am Zustand der Pflanze erkennen wenn man sie mit Pflanzen in der Natur vergleicht. Ist draussen noch alles kahl, dann müssen die bereits blühenden Frühblüher entweder aus dem Treibhaus oder aus dem Süden stammen. Der Trend geht immer mehr zu vorgetriebenen Pflanzen, denn die Mehrheit der Kunden wünscht eben schon zu Beginn der Saison voll ausgewachsene und blühende Pflanzen. Also wird das auch angeboten. Im ersten Jahr wird der Kunde die Pflanze dann erneut kaufen wenn sie ihm bei einem Frost doch noch eingegangen ist, im zweiten Jahr bucht er sie dann als 'zu schwierig' ab und läßt die Finger davon. Die Folgen sieht man in allen Vorgärten: von Flensburg bis Berchtesgaden stehen die gleichen Pflanzen aus dem Standardsortiment die einfach unverwüstlich sind. Schade, es gäbe so viel mehr Pflanzen für unsere Gärten!

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Feb. 2004)

Habe ja auch schon im frühen Herbst __ Hornkraut in den Teich gesetzt. Das hat sich auch gut entwickelt und einíge Knospen ( oder wie man die dinger auch nennt ) gebildet, die dann auf den Grund abgesunken sind.
Hoffe mal, dass die auch schön treiben im Frühjahr!

@Werner:
Gut dann werde ich mal Mitte April bei Dir anfragen, wie es mit einer Bestellung von __ Tausendblatt und einiger anderer Pflanzen aussieht!
Das Hornkraut war übrigens auch von Dir und ich war mit der Qualität echt zufrieden! War da erst etwas skeptisch mit dem Bestellen von Pflanzen im Internet aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt!
Die Baumärkte haben auch immer nur das Standardsortiment, viele Sachen bekommt man dort garnicht und die Qualität der Pflanzen ist teilweise auch nicht besonders gut!

mfg
Patrick


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Feb. 2004)

Baummärkte sollte man meiden.

1.Die Fisch sind nicht immer gesund
2.Das "Fach-"personal wird dem Name nicht gerecht.
3.Die Pflanzen sind wie gesagt meistens verkümmert(gerade was man an unterwasserpflanzen geboten bekommt ist ein Witz,teilweise nurnoch die jämmerlichen Überreste eines kleinen Pflänzchens..)

Das muss echt nicht sein....


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Feb. 2004)

Danke Werner,
werde also mal warten,bis "Draussen" was grünt und mir dann was bestellen.Vielleicht klappts ja mit uns... .  
Gruss   JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Feb. 2004)

*...*

ne kleine Anmerkung noch zu den Pflanzen von Werner .... ich kann ihn nur wärmstens empfehlen, die Lieferung, die ich im Herbst (!!!) bekommen habe war aussergewöhnlich und in keinster Weise mit den Pflanzen aus dem Baumarkt oder sonstigen Billiganbietern zu vergleichen ... schöne Pflanzen mit enormen Wurzelwerk, trotz der herbstlichen Temperaturen in tadellosem Zustand .... meine weitere Pflanzenbestellung wird dieses Jahr wieder dorthin gehen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Feb. 2004)

Kann ich nur bestätigen - ich quäle Werner immer damit, dass er mich doch bitte, bitte auch in Frankreich beliefert   . Bald ist es wieder so weit (auch wenn Werner jetzt noch Schnee schaufelt): Nach enlosem Regen scheint hier die Sonne am wolkenlosen Himmel. Nachts sinken die Temperaturen zwar noch auf knapp über null Grad, tagsüber werden aber regelmässig 18 bis 20 Grad erreicht. Am Wochenende habe ich mir erstmals wieder so etwas wie einen Sonnenbrand geholt. Und es soll so bleiben  8) .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Feb. 2004)

@Stefan:Ganz so dolle wie bei Dir ists hier zwar nicht,aber so schön sonnig mit bis 14 Grad können wir hier im Enztal auch bieten.Wie es in Königsbrunn aussieht,weiss ich natürlich nicht (wegen dem Schneeschippen...  ).
Auf jeden Fall könnte es von mir aus bis Samstag so bleiben,damit mann draussen was "schaffen" kann...  
Gruss      Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Feb. 2004)

In Königsbrunn ist es im Moment sehr warm, der Schnee ist gestern geschmolzen. Aber meine Weiher sind nicht hier, sondern im Unterallgäu. Wie es da im Moment ausschaut weiß ich nicht. Am Sonntag sind wir dort noch mit dem Pickup im Schnee stecken geblieben und die Weiher hatten eine dicke Eisdecke. Mit Schneeräumen habe ich in diesem Jahr Glück gehabt. Immer wenn ich dran war, hat es nur Pulverschnee gehabt.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Feb. 2004)

8)   Ungefähr das hatte ich gemeint !   8)     8)  

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Feb. 2004)

Also ICH konnte am Sonntag noch Pickup-Surfen im Schnee, glaube ja nicht dass Du das in Südfrankreich jetzt noch machen kannst - und nächstes Wochenende gehe ich zum Rodeln ins Ostrachtal. Viel Spass beim Schwitzen in Frankreich! ;-)

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Feb. 2004)

*ggg* wenn meine alten Knochen dafür nicht schon zu morsch wären: 45 Minuten Autofahrt bis St. Lary in der Nähe des Pic du Midi in den Hochpyrénéen. Kann auch nicht verleugnen, dass ich als Flachländler zwar Skifahren gelernt habe, aber ausgesprochen mies (Du kennst ja die Hamburger und Berliner auf der Piste...).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Feb. 2004)

Klar kennen wir die! Das sind die mit Schneeketten an den Skiern ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Feb. 2004)

Hast mich wohl mal gesehen...   
Also lasse ich es jetzt.

Beste Grüsse (ich werde aufmerksam verfolgen, wann ich wieder bei Dir bestellen kann)
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2004)

@Stephan

äh --- wieso wann man bestellen kann? Bestellen kann man jetzt schon, ich kann bloss noch nicht liefern ...

Werner


----------

